# Making my trolling motor quiet again...



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I've got a Minn Kota trolling motor that is not as quiet as it used to be. Has anyone had success rebuilding one? I'm looking at the exploded diagram wondering what parts to replace. Thanks!

-- Carl


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Bearings. That is about all that would make any noise.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

A mk i used to have vibrated in only one direcion. 11-12. I found a cedar shim on left side of motor housing and frame quieted it down Deployment Pivot pin was racked somewhat. Good luck


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks guys. I hadn't considered mount vibration, just assumed it was inside the housing. Will investigate that before opening it up.

-- Carl


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

m32825 said:


> Thanks guys. I hadn't considered mount vibration, just assumed it was inside the housing. Will investigate that before opening it up.
> 
> -- Carl


Check prop also. Good luck


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

Also, check prop shaft for accumulated trash fishing line.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I had a Minn Kota squealing when I bought my boat and it turned out that the magnet was broken inside the housing, once I replaced it, back to mostly quiet!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Mine is a flipped-around transom mount, 55# thrust with the handle that tilts, so you can steer while standing up front on your cooler. A while back I learned that they don't make that combination any more. You have to go up to the Maxxum line (and about $700) to get a tilt handle on a 55# model. Putting some money into rebuilding the one I have seems like a good investment.


----------

